

MS veteran comments on how independent devs make far better apps than Microsoft - Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
https://np.reddit.com/r/windowsphone/comments/2re2gr/how_can_independentunknown_developers_make_better/cnf6ed0

======
sidcool
This is indeed an interesting read. Thanks for sharing.

